# Several Urban Decay Alice looks + more



## mslips (Feb 8, 2010)

_*Hey people! I've been playing with my Alice BOS a lot lately and I love it!!!


Staples:

*Smashbox photo finish bronzing primer
*Smashbox photo op under eye brightener
*I-Iman stick in Sand 3
*Maybelline superstay concealer in medium beige
*Smashbox halo in medium
*Smashbox suntan matte bronzer
*Smashbox halo glow
*Benefit brow zings in dark
*UDPP


Gleaming Greens

*UD cream liner in green
*NYX Milk
*Revlon matte e/s in cream
*UD Book of Shadows II e/s: absinthe, misdemeanor, sellout, half baked
*UD 24/7 pencil in Covet
*UD 24/7 pencil in mildew
*UD glitter liner in distortion
*UD skyscraper mascara
*UD midnight cowboy e/s (on cheekbones)
*Mac blush in don't be shy
*Lorac multiplex gloss in cliche





























Alice & the White Rabbit

*Revlon matte e/s in vintage lace
*UD Book of Shadow Alice in Wonderland e/s' in white rabbit, oraculum, midnight tea party, mad hatter
*Wet & Wild gel liner in black
*Bourjois volume clubbing mascara in black
*UD 24/7 in zero
*Smashbox blush in intermix
*Benefit one hot minute 
*Lorac multiplex gloss in cliche























Soft & Pretty

*Revlon matte e/s in vintage lace
*UD Alice Book of Shadows e/s' in curiouser, queen, underland, white rabbit
*UD 24/7 in lust
*Benefit one hot minute
*Mac blush in don't be shy
*L'oreal bare naturale mascara
*Lorac multiplex gloss in cliche



















Smokin Metallics

*UDPP
*NYX pots and pans jumbo pencil (for lid)
*NYX milk jumbo pencil (for browbone)
*Revlon matte shadow in vintage lace
*UD BOS Alice e/s' in drink me eat me, vorpal, mushroom, mad hatter, jabberwocky
*UD 24/7 in zero
*Mac blacktrack fluidline
*L'oreal telescopic mascara
*Benefit one hot minute
*Smashbox intermix blush
*Rimmel sheer lipliner in fudge
*Vasanti l/s in peru
*Smashbox l/g in illume
























and a couple of Bare Minerals looks:

UD 24/7 in zero
UDPP (eye base)
NYX jumbo pencil in strawberry milk (eye base to make pink stand out more)
NYX jumbo pencil in milk (base for brow bone highlight color)

BE products used:

prime time eyes
heart e/s
soul e/s
queen phyllis e/s
cherry coco truffle e/s from sweet obsessions kit
true (on lids and cheekbones)
flawless definition mascara in black
lola buxom
glee blush
a little sun

I did an awesome trick for the liner! Now I always love to mix BE shadows with prime time eyes to make a liner, but the trick after it was after mixing prime time eyes with rockstar from the rocker eye kit, i took a flat smudger brush and pressed rockstar on dry while the line was still wet so that it could make it more sparkly! Of course the pics don't show as sparkly as they do in person!





























Smokey Purples

*BE prime time eyes
*BE sweet obsessions e/s' in berry flambe, berry glace
*BE e/s in soul
*BE e/s in water lily
*BE e/s in onyx mixed with prime time eyes to make top liner
*UD 24/7 in zero
*BE flawless definition mascara
*Benefit one hot minute
*Smashbox intermix blush
*BE lipliner in mauve
*Mac l/g in lip




























*​_


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 8, 2010)

Those are gorgeous!  I really need to start doing looks with my AIW palette.  You do such a great job blending and with your liner.


----------



## whittt8 (Feb 8, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## ambicion6 (Feb 8, 2010)

omg i.love.all.of.these!!!! 
You are so talented!!


----------



## fintia (Feb 8, 2010)

Great looks


----------



## gemmel06 (Feb 8, 2010)

I love the third look the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but they are all wonderful


----------



## darbywynn318 (Feb 9, 2010)

Love these!! Especially the green one and the gold one


----------



## blackeneddove (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome blending, I love all the looks! Especially the second one, so soft and pretty!


----------



## Donut (Feb 9, 2010)

OOHHH!!! Love the looks, you make me want to run out and buy it!!!

Great Job!!!


----------



## cindiaz (Feb 9, 2010)

OMG, I think this looks are amazing especially the second one and the fourth one,can you tell me how how you did your eyes? I have this palette too and i want to do those two looks but i want to know what goes in where,lol.TIA.


----------



## toxicglitter (Feb 9, 2010)

great looks! i want that alice in wonderland book of shadows so bad. lol.
oh by the way, how good is the wet and wild gel liner anyway? compared to mac?   i think i lost my fluidline, i cant find it anywhere, so i need to get another (less expensive) one for the mean time until i find it. lol


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Feb 9, 2010)

these are inspiring! I love the first one!


----------



## PurpleOrchid (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, your eyeshadow looks has always been my favorite!  I need to get out my Alice palette and start playing!


----------



## Purple (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## smerchahoven (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool looks! : ) Awesome combinations! ; )


----------



## mslips (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Donut* 

 
_OOHHH!!! Love the looks, you make me want to run out and buy it!!!

Great Job!!!_

 
awesome! if you have any Ulta nearby, i suggest you go grab one there! there's a bunch stocked. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindiaz* 

 
_OMG, I think this looks are amazing especially the second one and the fourth one,can you tell me how how you did your eyes? I have this palette too and i want to do those two looks but i want to know what goes in where,lol.TIA.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! Yea lets see how i can shorten this =) lol

for 2nd:

it was a quick n simple look, all i did was apply udpp on my lids, applied white rabbit with a flat shadow brush across my lids, used a crease brush to apply mad hatter and took a fluffier brush and applied oraculum surrounding the mad hatter. then i took revlons vintage lace and applied that with mac's 252 to highlight. i took a smudger brush to apply white rabbit on the inner corners and then mad hatter. did my liner, then mascara. 

for the 4th it took a little longer. 

i placed udpp all over, with more on the crease as usual. then i took nyx pots and pans jumbo pencil and applied on my lids and blended up. then i took nyx milk and applied a tiny bit on brow bones. with a flatter brush i applied vorpal over the lids, then mushroom to surround, i also used drink me eat me for the inner corners. i applied jabberwocky on the outer crease and applied mad hatter above to fade the black into the brown and then highlighted with vintage lace from revlon's matte shadows. then i did my liner and mascara. 

hope that helped! =)


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxicglitter* 

 
_great looks! i want that alice in wonderland book of shadows so bad. lol.
oh by the way, how good is the wet and wild gel liner anyway? compared to mac?   i think i lost my fluidline, i cant find it anywhere, so i need to get another (less expensive) one for the mean time until i find it. lol_

 

you should get it its soo worth it! i love the w&w gel liner, if you can't get macs right now, def get w&w's! its actually blacker and longer lasting..it takes a litte longer to remove, but it's an awesome super pigmented liner! i got mine at osco and they had a buy one get one free sale so i got the eggplant color too. the brush it comes with is better to fill in brows with. its too thick for liner.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PurpleOrchid* 

 
_Wow, your eyeshadow looks has always been my favorite!  I need to get out my Alice palette and start playing!_

 
aww really i really appreciate that hun! yes i suggest you start playing too =)


thanks to everyone!!


----------



## makeuptianna (Feb 9, 2010)

Goregous babes!!


----------



## redenvelope (Feb 9, 2010)

i love everything! thanks for posting


----------



## beautiijunkii (Feb 9, 2010)

These looks are WILDLY HOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Feb 9, 2010)

great looks!! i love your hair


----------



## sextona2 (Feb 9, 2010)

I want this so bad!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Feb 9, 2010)

nice green eyeshadow looks great on u


----------



## kwalt00 (Feb 9, 2010)

you are very talented soooo pretty!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 9, 2010)

all of these are soooo beautiful


----------



## hairbands4ever (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, I love all of these but if I had to pick a favorite I'd have to say Soft & Pretty!


----------



## scarlettholly (Feb 9, 2010)

these are amazingly beautiful. LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 10, 2010)

OMG I LOVE ALL THOSE LOOKS LOVE LOVE LOVE lol.

I desperately need that palette.


----------



## nebbish (Feb 10, 2010)

I am so jealous. I want an Alice BOS!! 

Beautiful looks :]


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 11, 2010)

These looks are awsome! You look amazing


----------



## forevernars (Feb 11, 2010)

They are all amazing! The first look is my favorite


----------



## FLYSKYHiGH (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh man, your fotds make me want this palette!


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Feb 13, 2010)

very beautiful!


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 13, 2010)

wow really nice combs really liking this pallet


----------



## Nicque (Feb 13, 2010)

pretty looks


----------



## Babylard (Feb 14, 2010)

wooww i cant wait to get my alice palette. btw, where did you get that cool hair dye?


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 14, 2010)

what are you using as your highlight in all of these? it looks like everything has a nice sheer shimmer over it. is it just the book of shadows, are they all shimmery?  i tried to find a common shadow in all of your looks but i've had several beers and i don't feel like making my brain work.


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow! #1 and #3 are my favorites. Amazing!


----------



## laurajean396 (Feb 20, 2010)

Great Job!!  Makes me sad that I passed on the AIW palette!  But in all honestly I had half those shadows in other palettes! Maybe I can recreate!  U r talented!


----------



## mslips (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_wooww i cant wait to get my alice palette. btw, where did you get that cool hair dye?_

 
From Ulta, it's punky colour by jerome russell in plum


----------



## mslips (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_what are you using as your highlight in all of these? it looks like everything has a nice sheer shimmer over it. is it just the book of shadows, are they all shimmery?  i tried to find a common shadow in all of your looks but i've had several beers and i don't feel like making my brain work._

 
teehee, i labeled the highlights i used, some are revlon vintage lace matte shadow, the first is sellout by ud, the 2nd it white rabbit and the rest i forget, but i use nyx milk on my brow bone a lot to make any highlight color stand out more. =)


----------



## Allybcd (Feb 24, 2010)

Abslutely gorgeous!  I want your hair and your liner skills.


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 25, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ginspontaneous (Mar 1, 2010)

ive been meaning to mention this and finally i'm replying to your pics.. you have the CUTEST pout i've ever seen! you look like a bratz doll!!!


----------



## milamonster (Mar 1, 2010)

always loving ur looks!


----------



## girleygirl (Mar 2, 2010)

wow good job! I love your neutral/bronzed look the best!


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Mar 2, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous looks, and you make me want purple hair! xxx


----------



## RedHead172 (Mar 6, 2010)

Love them all!


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

Love all of them! And your brows always look so damn polished!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2010)

fantastic looks! i shall be using these as inspiration for my alice palette! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jot (Mar 12, 2010)

amazing skills


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 14, 2010)

These are all gorgeous!


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice job! They're all very pretty but think that Alice & the White Rabbit is my favorite


----------



## ChloeCariad (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow!  The second and the fourth Alice looks are stunning especially!  I am way jealous of your eyeliner skills.


----------

